# got my FNA results hard copy



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

I won't go into all the Bologna I had to go through dealing with my PCM but basically they couldn't help me on base (military dr). So I went to the hospital where I had the biopsy done and got the hard copy of the results.

It states: 
Pathologic diagnosis is suspicious for a follicular neoplasm under the comments it states clinical pathologic radiographic correlation is warranted.
Under microscopic examination it states:
In a background of peripheral blood elements are rather conspicuous aggregates of follicular appearing elements.It says a typical nuclear features typically scene in papillary thyroid carcinoma are not appreciated and a lymphoid background is not appreciated.

My PCM's office still has 72 hours to call me but can anyone kind of give me the layman's terms of what all that means?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aimee,

I'm on my phone so it's hard to get you links, but follicular neoplasms are, unfortunately, in a bit of a grey area. Essentially, the results are inconclusive and they can't really differentiate between malignant and benign nodules.

So, what to do? It really depend on how big it is, if it's causing you trouble, and what your blood work is like. Some people, in consultation with their doctors, watch and wait, while others take a more aggressive approach and have all or part of their thyroid removed.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for responding Joplin. It's 2.5cm dominant solitary solid, does cause me problems swallowing and is tender (used to be more painful, but has let up some).
My labs (I think they just ran, antibodies and TSH?-Idk if they did t3/t4?) are all normal and in range. 
Figures my nodule wouldn't even make up it's own mind!! LOL


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it possible for it to have shrunk in one week? Today it is not feeling as tender and obvious...maybe its my mind playing tricks on me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's probably related to overall thyroid swelling, which can be bad on some days (making your nodules feel worse) and better on other days (making it feel like the nodules have shrunk).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Getting back to your original question/issue....

Follicular neoplasms account for 15% to 20% of thyroid nodules; of these, 80% to 85% are adenomas (benign) and 15% to 20% are carcinomas (malignant).

http://surgery.arizona.edu/center/endocrine-surgery-center/endocrine-diseases/thyroid-cancer/follicular-thyroid-cancer

Slightly older, but I think its still relevant:

The diagnosis "follicular neoplasm" is indeterminate, and the majority of cases (70% in the current study) are benign. However, clinical features, including gender, nodule size, and age, can be a part of the decision analysis in selecting patients for surgery.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11782086


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sp from what ive read the odds are pretty much with me that it is benign. Is this something that should be removed promptly? My endo appt isnt until april 30th but im trying to get a stat referral submitted.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

No, there's no rush. Even if it is cancerous or something along those lines, you can easily wait months. One upside of thyroid cancer is that it's slow growing so there's very few things that are STAT about it.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok. Well now I feel silly for pushing my dr so hard. He prob thinks im crazy. I jusy want this done so I can get a job without worrying about needing time off shortly after.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, don't worry about it!! 

Lots of people get blown off over thyroid issues, so I think you are being conscientious and proactive.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks joplin. Still waiting to hear from my dr office. Should I go to an ent or endo for this issue? I have a referral for both.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're talking about surgery, an ENT is likely to be the better option.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok thanks. I meet with the endo on tuesday and I will see what he says then make my appt w the ent


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Aimee0907 said:


> Ok. Well now I feel silly for pushing my dr so hard. He prob thinks im crazy. I jusy want this done so I can get a job without worrying about needing time off shortly after.


I think a lot of us have been pusshed off or ignored by our docs for so long that we have to practice being "pushy" more often (me included) . Never feel sorry for being proactive when it comes to you and your health!!


----------

